# found a Ross's Belfast bottle



## RCO

pulled this out of the lake , the other day . found near a dock which is beside site of an old hotel so definitely an older area .

when I first saw it , all I could see was some aqua colour glass under the sand , couldn't tell size or type of bottle . but in the past whenever I've seen that colour , I've only seen it a few times , its always been a really old turn of the century bottle . 

its actually in really good condition and cleaned up well 

don't really know much about it , did a bit of searching online , appears to be somewhat common ? and would of been imported here from Europe . and perhaps contained a ginger ale 

I'm not sure of its exact age but the site where I found it , is very old and been busy for some time .


----------



## RCO

some cleaner pictures of it


----------



## Harry Pristis

*As I understand the history, ginger ale was invented in Belfast, Ireland.  The drink was a big hit in the USA, and many shiploads were imported in the late 1800s.  American bottlers caught up, but "Belfast" remained a strong marketing brand.

*

​


----------



## nhpharm

Nice bottle.  Irish, 1890-1910.  Quite common but nice to find something from that era for sure.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Nice find!  Is that the round bottom variation?  Those are a bit less common than the flat bottom variations, I think.  Still common but a nice find and definitely a sign that you're in the right area!


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Canadian Bottles, I've never seen a flat-bottom variant. Round bottoms I see often.


----------



## RCO

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice find!  Is that the round bottom variation?  Those are a bit less common than the flat bottom variations, I think.  Still common but a nice find and definitely a sign that you're in the right area!



its the round bottom variation , not sure how common it is , can't recall seeing that many for sale but its not a bottle I've been looking for either


----------



## RCO

nhpharm said:


> Nice bottle.  Irish, 1890-1910.  Quite common but nice to find something from that era for sure.




that time frame would make sense , from what I've seen and read , there appeared to have been a tourism boom here in the years before world war 1 , there is lots of lots of postcards from that time period of the location where I found it .

don't really find a lot of bottles from that time period but have found a couple others in that lake , although not in the location I found this one , first really old bottle I've found there


----------



## CanadianBottles

Spirit Bear said:


> Canadian Bottles, I've never seen a flat-bottom variant. Round bottoms I see often.


Really?  Odd, maybe it's a regional thing.  I've only come across the round bottom varieties a couple of times.  The flat bottom ones aren't perfectly flat, they're more half rounded.  Like they stand up by themselves but it would help to have them in a holder that they use for the true round bottoms.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

CanadianBottles said:


> Really?  Odd, maybe it's a regional thing.  I've only come across the round bottom varieties a couple of times.  The flat bottom ones aren't perfectly flat, they're more half rounded.  Like they stand up by themselves but it would help to have them in a holder that they use for the true round bottoms.



Always fully rounded, here. Couldn't stand up if it wanted to.


----------

